# My discus journey in photos



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

As a newbie to discus as well as the aquarium hobby, I consider raising these discus mostly from pea or thumb nail size quite an adventure. It started in February 2011 when I bought a batch of surplus discus fry from a discus guru Rick of Canadian Aqua Farm. Under his encouragement and expert advice, I set about this discus odyssey with uncertain future. The fry were tiny and needed constant feeding & care. At 6 weeks old, I unloaded whole bunch to forum members. Then at 3" stage, I sold more off so my 110g can have more space to raise the rest. Now at 8 months old, they are 4-5" and have great colours. I must thank Rick for giving me expert guidance along the way. Here are the photos showing the journey:

babies:









juveniles:









adults:

























Here is video link:







[/URL]



http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums...cus Gallery/?action=view&current=MVI_4140.mp4

Thanks for viewing. Enjoy

William
Fxbillie


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow great job. They look awsome. Let me know if you are willing to sell some


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, they look great


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

great job...it is not easy raising fry that small.....nice work.....


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome job raising those babies!


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thanks*



Rajan said:


> Wow great job. They look awsome. Let me know if you are willing to sell some


Thank for the kind words. I may consider selling off some of the red scribbles (the ones with turquoise stripes) which I have over a dozen. Too much of the same kind. May run out of room in my 110g if they get to 6" or more. But I enjoy watching a large group in swim motion. Not posting them for sale yet until I need more room for larger fish. But interested members can PM me if they are interested in red scribbles.


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Nice bunch of juvies.You can see potential on most of fish.How is Rick.Is he a local breeder?


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Nice discus.Good job.Bdw Who is Rick.Is he a local guy?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Great job!

What's your water change routines and do you add anything to maintain water parameters? TIA


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

William, excellent job raising these guys. Beautiful shape and the colours are starting to come in nicely.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Rick for the guidance and some nice fry. Looking forward to some of your exciting new stock.

For inquiries on how to raise discus from fry or juvenile stage, Rick (Candaian Aqua Farm) is a guru on this. So please direct your inquiries to him. I am too new in the hobby to give advice.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

bump to top


----------

